# quads?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Haven't really seen any mention of anyone riding quads. I own one, haven't fired it up lately, But I will soon. Gotta cycle the gas and get ready for some snowy fun.
So, i know some of you hunters have big fourwhhel drive quads, I have a "screaming fast" Suzuki.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The white Suzuki is still with me, the other quad was a yamaha blaster, I sold it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I wanted to pick one up, but haven't gotten around to it as it's been low on my need list. There fun and very mobile though having used them a lot in my youth. There was a teotwawki story someone wrote and was working on years back of a guy bugging out on his he had modified with a quieter muffler system and rigged it with a trailer to haul all his supplies. Seems like a possibility depending on your area and what happens to drive you to bug out.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

they could be good bug out vehicles, definitely.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes they could be very useful, good speed on open roads, great off road ability, can carry a good amount of weight, can go places jeep size and larger vehicles can't go, good gas millage, if you are traveling in a group they can even be lifted over fallen trees and other obstacles, have a 12 volt system that can operate 12v lights and equipment, but the first thing I would add for SHTF situations would be a winch. Seem that now a lot of people are starting to switch to side by sides. There are huge forest in many states that have off road trails that you can use them in and some of the towns in those areas will even let you drive them on the roads. 

I sure miss the days when me and my son would spend the hole weekend trail riding. I had a 350 wolverine 4x4 and a 300 klx trail bike. Once my son was big enough to ride my trail bike, it was the last I seen it and I had to take the quad I didn't mind to much as a trail bike will wear you out.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2960
View attachment 2961


Daughters Grizzy 660, wife's 400EX, the 450X and Banshee are mine.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Can you fit those with pedals for when the gas is no longer available?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Can you fit those with pedals for when the gas is no longer available?


Unless it's a _complete global_ meltdown. Our Chinese masters will provide for us! You know Obama will sell off dissident citizens like cattle when he gets the chance. The FEMA camps can only hold so many...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn, love that yellow Banshee.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Went with a 2001 KLR 650. All stock, nice and quite, great for sneaking around. Like the bike over the quad as it's easier to slip between and around things. 6 gallon tank gives me 250 miles plus for range. Still road legal in case it's not to bad yet, it doesn't draw undue attention. 

Quads are just to noisy. My neighbor runs his up and down the road and I can hear him over a mile away. Bullet magnet IMO.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, My quad has an aftermarket pipe, and it is a fourstroke. LOUD. 
As far as street legal, I love the enduro style motorcycles, (Damnation Alley had one I think). And yes, with some fiberglass insulation and some trying, you can quiet the exhaust way down, you may loose a little power. I saw a comercial for a slip on exhaust can that reported "50%" noise reduction.
I love my quad, but it would deffinately draw alot of attention.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think quads are great as BOVs. I also like dual-sport motorcycles. I have a sport-utility ATV, rigged with two gun racks/tool holders up front, and a thermoplastic rear rack trunk that doubles as a passenger seat, with lockable storage. It is quiet - I do not want to spook game, and you can ride past people without them noticing if you keep it down. I also have a side-by-side with a Warn winch, synthetic rope, remote switch, snatch pulley, tree straps and tow straps. The dual sport bike is a KLR 650 with tank bag and luggage rack trunk, with raised windshield (great in the rain and cold). 

All of these off road capable vehicles are perfect to bug out on in the woods, and they are camo (except the KLR). Walking sucks. Carrying ammo sucks. So does humping gear.

I have a very well made off road dump bed trailer that can carry 1000 pounds off road, and the SxS can carry 500 pounds in its tilting dump bed. That is a lot of carrying capacity, and you need to haul extra gas, so the trailer helps.

If I have to bug out, I load the ATV in the pickup bed, load the SxS and mini-trailer on an ATV trailer, and off I go. I could even follow on the bike since it it street legal.

Hope to never need them for serious work like that, but they are set up to handle it.

But mostly I just ride them for kicks and giggles.... And my dog loves the SxS...!

But if we ever need to hit the woods running, we're ready.

Only problem is right now that stuff is 1000 miles away...city life blows.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You can store all of the above mentioned items at my estate, if it gets them closer to you..(small nominal riding fee, of course).


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

There used to be a show on TV, back in the old black & white tube TVs era, called "Rat Patrol" about some USA and Allied soldiers fighting in WWII using Jeeps with .50 cal MGs - they would raid Nazi camps and shoot up the place and then bug out before reinforcements arrived, causing all sorts of mayhem to their enemies. 

When quads came out, I remembered that show, and took a page out of an old-school book....

Thanks for the offer, Deebo! Those things get great smiles per gallon...!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Most quads are used for recreational use but they have a lot of pulling capacity that can be used for a SHTF situation like this trailer. Who couldn't use an few hundred more lbs of gear.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice video, RickkyDub! You just showed me my next SxS trailer!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes we have some fun with it big toy but has it's uses also.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Polaris 550 EFI, 82% USA made.

Four wheel drive, will take you straight up the face of Gibraltar.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a question. Well a statement / observation followed by a question.

All of the advancements I see in the lineage of quads has to do with the ride-ability. Ergonomics, suspension, steering, and then there is the raw brute power for working or jumping or going fast. I even got passed on the freeway by a heavily modded quad once. We were doing about 60 slowing down coming into town and the guy went shooting past. Had to be like 70 / 75. I had no idea they could haul that much @$$.

That makes them enormously FUN FUN FUN for riding in today's environment. But when the SHTF I have concerns about fuel efficiency and noise. How many MPG does a quad get and can you get aftermarket pipes that make them quieter with out choking off the power?

What quads are the most efficient?
What aftermarket products help increase range?
What quads or quad products make them the most stealthy?

I'm going to bet that Honda falls near the top because of the work they did with generators, but that is just a guess.

Eventually I'd like to get some land (10 to 100 ac) in N.AZ and park a quad or three up there so they will be there when I go up there. Keeping them quiet will let me get out and ride around with out disturbing the nature.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Can you fit those with pedals for when the gas is no longer available?


I've thought about looking for an older one to try to convert to run on ethanol or woodgas....

We've got an older honda fourtrax (might try to find another to tinker with) and a newer polaris sportsman... both stay at the BOL though.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> I've thought about looking for an older one to try to convert to run on ethanol or woodgas....
> 
> We've got an older honda fourtrax (might try to find another to tinker with) and a newer polaris sportsman... both stay at the BOL though.


A little searching on the internet you'll find a guy in Europe somewhere with an El Camino very professionally looking converted to wood gas. It's a decent undertaking, and BIG. Not sure an ATV would be big enough to haul the equipment. :/

Plus, if anybody ever put a .22 round in that giant pressure cooker... :shock: It'd be like having a front row seat at Chernobyl!

View attachment 2980


Ethanol on the other hand? EASY PEASY! Ahhhhh, the many uses of a moonshine still.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

We've got a Honda Rancher 350...love it. Looking to buy another one....


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Here's a question. Well a statement / observation followed by a question.
> 
> All of the advancements I see in the lineage of quads has to do with the ride-ability. Ergonomics, suspension, steering, and then there is the raw brute power for working or jumping or going fast. I even got passed on the freeway by a heavily modded quad once. We were doing about 60 slowing down coming into town and the guy went shooting past. Had to be like 70 / 75. I had no idea they could haul that much @$$.
> 
> ...


My ATV is a single cylinder fuel injected 670cc and it is very quiet if you use your thumb carefully. I can ride right up on deer without spooking them at a stalking relaxed pace. It will hit 55mph carrying two adults. It gets decent gas mileage. I don't know about mpg - I just carry two one gallon gas cans in the rear carrier.

The SxS will hit about 50 with two adults, gear, and hunting dog inside. 750cc V-twin. Not great on gas if you floor it a lot, but holds eight gallons and can haul 500 pounds in its bed, so I carry a couple 6 gallon cans when hitting the dark trails....

They will climb almost anything as long as they can get traction.

There are aftermarket mufflers that can quiet the exhaust to a low rumble.

You can add go-fast goodies to make these hit 70 to 80 mph if your wallet is fat.

The sport quads are very fast - two strokes with chain drive - screamers.

I have only run out of fuel once, on the way back to camp, and my wife hiked back about a mile round trip to bring a spare gas can from the truck. I stayed with the SxS and guarded the gear.

Plan on packing spare gas - you will need it.

I love my wheelers - ride them every chance I get.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Been looking at a Polaris RZR 900 for a while now. Very fast, two seats, ability to carry cargo/ tow trailer. But, lots of $$$$$$.......


----------

